# Gooseneck Kitchen Faucet / Line keeps Kinking ??



## NorPlan (Oct 26, 2017)

Had a Gooseneck Kitchen Faucet installed a few months back , the Kit came complete with a Flex Hose and Inline Weight to aid in the hose retracting..  The hose tends to kink at point of inline weight thereby cutting the water flow.. We draw from a Well so it's Noticable .. Have tried moving the Weight and tightening the adjusting screws but every few weeks the flow slows down..  Curious if anyone out there would have any tips or tricks to help.. Cheers Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Oct 26, 2017)

Got a picture under the sink how it was run?
The lines on those those are tiny so flow will be reduced.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2017)

The weight on mine is free to move; it is not fastened. No problems with that yet. Every once in a while the loop has got caught on something below the sink, but that is rare.
You may have to replace the hose with a sturdier one. Or perhaps a lighter weight.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2017)

The lump is clamped on the hose so you can't pull the hose to far and damage the hose.


----------

